# EMT-b Resume builders?



## erushmor (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,
     I am now in my second week of my EMT-b class and I'm beginning to wonder what I can do to make myself more competitive or attractive to/for hiring companies as a basic until I go to medic school. I have been looking for an EVOC course to take. I also have an unrelated Bachelor's Degree (Dunno if that will help but couldn't hurt, right?) 

What are somethings I could do? Any feedback is appreciated. (I'm in Indiana BTW.)

Thank you! 
~Liz


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 29, 2011)

erushmor said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what I can do to make myself more competitive or attractive
> 
> What are somethings I could do? Any feedback is appreciated. (I'm in Indiana BTW.)
> 
> ...



Styled hair, sexy yet classy clothing (its a fine line), make up helps some, others are natural beauties....just a few for starters.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Styled hair, sexy yet classy clothing (its a fine line), make up helps some, others are natural beauties....just a few for starters.



Oh, now...you mean the Right Boots, the Right Knife, and the Right Flashlight.

Come. on!  Don't lead people astray!



Honestly, OP, experience is what makes the difference.  Whatever you can do to get more experience and have a reference from someone that you are developing into a competent EMT is all you can do.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 29, 2011)

erushmor said:


> Hi,
> I am now in my second week of my EMT-b class and I'm beginning to wonder what I can do to make myself more competitive or attractive to/for hiring companies as a basic until I go to medic school. I have been looking for an EVOC course to take. I also have an unrelated Bachelor's Degree (Dunno if that will help but couldn't hurt, right?)
> 
> What are somethings I could do? Any feedback is appreciated. (I'm in Indiana BTW.)
> ...



BLS Instructor, ITLS, NIMS, and EVOC can't hurt.


----------



## clhampton75 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am no expert. But of all of my classmates, the first two to get job offers were the guys that did more ride times than necessary. They made themselves known to the crews that they were going to work with. They asked those crews to teach them things and were open to learning. 

There you go. Just my .02


----------



## erushmor (Feb 3, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Oh, now...you mean the Right Boots, the Right Knife, and the Right Flashlight.
> 
> Come. on!  Don't lead people astray!
> 
> ...



Sorry to be the rookie, but what does OP stand for? (We're literally in chapter two of our book)


----------



## medicRob (Feb 3, 2011)

erushmor said:


> Sorry to be the rookie, but what does OP stand for? (We're literally in chapter two of our book)



Original Poster, the person who initiated the thread.


----------



## erushmor (Feb 3, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Original Poster, the person who initiated the thread.



ahhhhhh....thanks

*palm to forehead*


----------

